# What's your experience with mulch dye?



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Has anyone used mulch dye before? Is it useful to keep mulch looking as good as the day it went down? Or even keeping the same mulch the following year? Is it cost effective?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have never heard of that. It's intriguing though. It would seemingly be cost effective if you had a lot of mulch. For me with only a few small beds buying the pine nuggets every other year isn't too expensive.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

My experience with mulch is that it all disintegrates after a year or two and needs to be refreshed so I think spending money on the dye would be wasted but if one bottle will get you through another year with better color it may be worth it. Might be cheaper to buy a few bags to "freshen" up the existing mulch.


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I can't speak for EnviroColor on mulch, however, the pine straw variant it did a great job on my property and the horribly faded pinestraw in the HOA's common area. When applied, the pinestraw passed the eyeball test at driving speed.

If you use it, thoroughly clean your equipment afterwards.

https://www.envirocolor.com


----------



## Adrian82 (Jun 5, 2017)

I saw you posted the same product. I vouch for it on pinestraw. The spray covers a lot of area. Most likely, you will require no more than 1-2 gallons worth in a sprayer.

One tip. If you use this product, ensure the following:
1. You have sufficient quantities of mulch in the sprayed area. It won't look good in thin areas as you are essentially spraying dirt.
2. Fluff, if required, mulch before applying the product. The dye sits on top, so you don't want to disturb the area after spraying.


----------



## davidwilson (May 1, 2018)

No, I haven't used it yet.


----------



## Dico112lr4 (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyone have updates on this in the last year? I see they are selling it at Home depot now.


----------

